# When to start brushing teeth?



## intotheblue (Oct 10, 2011)

Our puppy is 6 months old and has almost all his adult teeth in now. When do we start brushing his teeth? Thanks!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You can do it now, make sure to use toothpaste for dogs and not use human paste. Try to do a little at a time and make it a good experience for your dog, don't try to do too much at a time.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How about a nice raw meaty bone? My boys teeth are white & plaque free

Brush if you must, it's way better than nothing but seems like alot of work.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Was looking into the C.E.T. products, especially the Extra Large chews. Has anyone used these? I had wanted to get their rinse, but it has xylitol in it.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I started brushing my dogs teeth when she was about 6 months old. She doesn't mind it at all and then I give her treat right afterwards.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My husband brushes Hav's teeth every evening after his glucosamine. We've done it since we brought him home at eight weeks.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Ideally, teeth brushing should start right away, so the puppy gets used to the brush.

As has been mentioned, make sure you use doggie toothpaste. Luna liked the chicken flavor.

Now I don't brush their teeth, as my dogs are on a raw diet so that takes care of their teeth.


----------



## Rheabug (Nov 23, 2011)

Our vet recommended that we massage her gums until her adult teeth came in, and now that Rhea is about 4.5 months, some of her adult teeth are in, so I brush them with her delicious chicken flavored enzymatic toothpaste probably 3-4 times a week. Should I be brushing daily instead??


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Brushing daily is ideal, but 3-4 times a week is better than nothing.

I'm a firm believer in brushing your pets teeth regardless of what they eat. Nothing cleans like a toothbrush. It takes maybe a minute a day to run the brush over your dogs mouth to give a lifetime of good oral health.

Consider that over 80% of dogs over the age of 3 have dental disease. Now consider that even a small amount of build up can do a lot of damage. Even small amounts of plaque and tartar can cause pockets in the gums which becomes a breeding ground for bacteria. This bacteria then gets into the blood stream where it goes through the dogs body and makes it's home in places such as the heart, liver, kidneys, ect. If it gets bad enough, it can cause damage/failure to vital organs. Poor dental care can take years off your dogs life! Is a minute a day not worth extra time with your dog?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Nothing cleans like a toothbrush.


I strongly disagree. Raw meaty bones top a toothbrush for dogs any day. We brushed Luna's teeth exactly how we were shown by the vet every single day, but after starting a raw diet, her teeth were so much cleaner.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I strongly disagree. Raw meaty bones top a toothbrush for dogs any day. We brushed Luna's teeth exactly how we were shown by the vet every single day, but after starting a raw diet, her teeth were so much cleaner.


I agree with you. My boys teeth are so much cleaner after feeding raw...for me there was no comparsion.

However if feeding raw or a weekly raw bone is not an option then brushing their teeth is a must. Alot of health issues are associated with poor gums and teeth.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

RAW doesn't prevent build up in all cases, sorry to say. Even a small amount of build up is unhealthy.

It may not get to this point:










But you can still have some build up and discoloraiton on the teeth.

I do agree that raw bones should be apart of a healthy diet and good oral care. I do agree that if you don't brush, you should at least give bones a couple times a week if you refuse to do anything else. But I'm still a very very very firm believer in bones AND a toothbrush and nothing will convince me that a brush is useless or that brushing wont do as much as RMB. Go find me a dog who's had his teeth brushed but never gotten a bone, who has bad teeth.










Just under 4 years old in that picture and they were still as clean and white as a puppies teeth!! :thumbup: Chance never had a dental cleaning in his life. He died with teeth that could win an award for perfect care and dental beauty!

But maybe I'm just overly picky about teeth.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice & clean teeth!


----------

